# best place to keep chemicals



## darker@ (Jul 21, 2008)

in what kind of bottles do you store your chemicals? can i use glass, plastic or what kind of material is the best, im thinking to use somekind of bottles that i already have at home


----------



## Mooseontheloose (Jul 21, 2008)

My school's photo room stores our developer in big plastic jugs and our fix, stop, hypo clear, photoflow are stored in smaller jugs under the sinks. I'm not quite sure about the print chemicals though. I'm sure plastic jugs would work fine too.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 21, 2008)

Brown plastic bottles under the sink in the downstairs half bath.  One roll of TP makes it in there and I have a royal hissy.  THAT'S MINE DOWN THERE!!!!!


----------



## Helen B (Jul 21, 2008)

There are a few developers that will slowly etch glass. It isn't a problem - you just end up with etched glass. Otherwise either glass or plastic is usually OK, so long as the top doesn't corrode or the plastic puncture. I prefer clear bottles so that I can see any sediment or discolouration easily. I keep them in the dark.

Best,
Helen


----------



## ann (Jul 21, 2008)

I use brown glass and keep them in the darkroom under the sink.

I keep them well marked and use them only for the chemical marked on each bottle.


----------

